

Google Fiber bait-and-switch: buyer beware - pastycrinkles
http://andstillipersist.com/2014/09/google-fiber-bait-and-switch-buyer-beware/

======
mrj
Dude, I'd love to get Google Fiber even if I had to wait for it. Get cable
installed, make sure there's no contract and wait. There's a lot of stuff they
have to build first and those of us stuck with crappy cable service will have
a hard time feeling bad for you.

------
Sonicmouse
This article sums up the very definition of "First World Problems"

